# Short visit.



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, now I know what a loft appartment is. It's a big empty building, full of all of our belongings. We will have to CREATE rooms, living spaces and work areas. The only real rooms we have, are the two bathrooms and the Kitchen (which only has two walls and is open at both ends. We have a foyer which contains the elevator and stairwell, but that's it!!! My GF LOVES the **** out of it, while I love having all of that good Chinese food within walking distance. Hey , I'm a country boy, people should live in HOUSES, right? We do have a wonderful view of Chinatown, and can watch the parade on Chinese new year, from the balcony. City Life!!!!!!


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds like a new adventure for you. My husband and I had to come to an agreement on small town. He want city life and I like farmland. So we are now in a small town where the kids cannot get away with anything, but we can still shop and eat out.

Have fun decorating. I am jealous that you have so many options for chinese food.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, U2010. We had an awesome Sechwan hotpot last night that nearly blew my head off, it was so spicy. But I ate it all up and wanted more.


----------

